# Altima fujita intake maf sensor



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

I've been researching intakes decided on fujita.. noticed fujita is the only brand that mentions a rectangular maf sensor with a warning.. wondering if all altimas have that or how I can look under the hood and tell.


----------



## YukiNis05 (Jun 20, 2009)

*fujita CAI*

I've been researching intakes for a while now and have been going between Greddy and Fujita, I want to keep that deep sound the se-r has and not the typical "ricer". Let me know what you think of your intake, plus I've read that the Fujita can add up to 36hp. Good choice though!!


----------



## YukiNis05 (Jun 20, 2009)

*maf sensor*

Let me try to answer your question now.... I believe the Fujita comes with the rectangular maf sensor because that is what is stock on the se-r and saves from possibly buying an after market adapter of some sort. Now, this is my best guess.


----------

